# Printer won't turn back on



## Martha1971 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi. I have a Epson Workforce WF-3640 printer. I was in the middle of printing out my son's term paper, when I heard it stop working. Noticed it was off. Tried to turn back on. Nothing. Check cord to make sure connected securely at back of printer and at outlet. Also check for a tripped breaker. And nothing. I just bought this brand new from Best Buy in February. Please help. 
Thank-You


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

If the printer is getting any power I would try:

A different outlet.
A different power cord.
Checking to see if the printer is still under warranty with the manufacturer and/or Best Buy.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Does the power adapter for that printer have a small light in it to show its getting power?

I had a HP Deskjet printer a few years ago that suddenly stopped working and wouldn't power on. The power adapter to it had suddenly died. I replaced it with a spare one and it worked fine.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Wurms (Apr 10, 2015)

It should have a 1 year warranty. I would just work with Epson to get a new power adapter, rather than trying something that voids the warranty.


----------

